# 27 yrs old...too yound for HGH?



## cranium85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm 27 years olf in the beg. of my third cycle. I was planning on grabbing up some HGH and start running it in the middle of my cycle. I've read that HGH shouldn't be used for younger ppl...but that is a matter of some peoples opinion. I really want to get on it...because the more i read the more i fall i love. I mean 27 is not that young...if i was 17 that wold be a diffrent story.

I'm skinny by nature. So my goals are not exactly to burn fat. I really just want to lean out, get some more hardening and cuts in my muscles ect

Was thinking of starting at 2iu per day 5 on 2 off....for two months
Then going up to 4-5 iu per day for the rest.
Planning on staying on HGH for a min. of 8 months hopefully a little a a year depending on funds.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 3, 2012)

No, you can run it as most of us have declined major by 27 it starts dissipating at 13

Get Rips dude!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 3, 2012)

oh beleive me i'm planning on gettin them rips!!!! to get ripped lol

since the rips r so potent and legit what do u suggest as a dosage?

2iu seems to be a low does and most say doesn't so much but anti-aging effects

what u think about 3-3.5-4? I'm just trying to lean out and cut up...since their so potent i'm assumings that at 4iu tops i should see muscle building effects and the whole nine...no?

i mean i read these articles where ppl are saying that u 2iu is for anti againg and that to really build muscle u need to do at least 5-6 iu MINIMUM. But their propably not getting as good as HGH.....most likly not as good as these rips going around

what do u think?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 3, 2012)

5 on, 2 off 2 iu.  for 6 months...

Im almost 28 and thats what everyone told me


----------



## JOMO (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad you made this thread. Im in the same boat as you wondering about the age aspect!


----------



## beasto (Jun 4, 2012)

I need to get on those rips as well...same age as cranium did my first hgh run @ 26.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 4, 2012)

so u think 2ie 5 0n 2 off or possible 3iu after a couple months and i should see ALL the effects? the whole nine yards? looking for some experiences BROS to chime in here...i mean if these rips seem to be almost 3 times as powerful as the avg HGH going around then i think 2-3 should be more than enough


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 4, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> so u think 2ie 5 0n 2 off or possible 3iu after a couple months and i should see ALL the effects? the whole nine yards? looking for some experiences BROS to chime in here...i mean if these rips seem to be almost 3 times as powerful as the avg HGH going around then i think 2-3 should be more than enough



2 iu, 5 on. 2 off will do quite a bit, but it will take 4-6 months of use to really show.  3 iu is not needed if your under 30 IMO... well provided your not trying to go pro, etc.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 5, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> 2 iu, 5 on. 2 off will do quite a bit, but it will take 4-6 months of use to really show.  3 iu is not needed if your under 30 IMO... well provided your not trying to go pro, etc.



thanks bro that what i needed to hear...i pan on ordering at leat 4 kits (400iu) which should last alomst 40 weeks...but i plan on stayng on for at least a year...so i will order ore when i have more funds


----------



## Hmmm (Jun 5, 2012)

Im 28, decent shape, 5'11 190 ish, 10% roughtly, no AAS. WHen I recieve my rips I will be starting at likely 5 iu, see how it feels and adjust accordingly, 5 on 2 off, dont really see myself bumping it to much higher


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 5, 2012)

why so 5iu from the start? because u have never uses AAS? and just want to build and see what results u can get off of HGH? i heard if u where to through some test in with those 5iu u would be like the HULK


----------



## newNimproved (Jun 5, 2012)

im gunna follow this........im interested for myself in the future as i am 28 as well. i would like to get a bit leaner, but at what cost?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hmmm said:


> Im 28, decent shape, 5'11 190 ish, 10% roughtly, no AAS. WHen I recieve my rips I will be starting at likely 5 iu, see how it feels and adjust accordingly, 5 on 2 off, dont really see myself bumping it to much higher




WOW....no reason to do that...  5 on, 2 off @ 2iu is fine man.  its not like your going to see crazy gains or rapid changes either.  3iu is the most i would use in the start.

you should really start a 1, after 2wks goto 2, etc etc taper up


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jun 5, 2012)

My suggestion with rips is 4 iu's. The 5 on 2 off is whatever. I would most certainly use with a regular cycle of gear. Test for certain. Also research and would include slin. Reasonable amounts of these compunds will produce the most wonderful of results. You will get the most bang for your buck as well. Don't be afraid of insulin. Its extremely anabolic and synergistically you will reap rewards beyond what you are expecting now. Research...please. And a 9-12 month cycle would be prudent. Your life will change.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 6, 2012)

Im also 27 and about to do my first cycle of HGH & test. Can't wait. Anyone any suggestion for dosage of Test E. 
I'm naturally slim build
5f 11"
160lbs.


----------



## Spear (Jun 6, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> Im also 27 and about to do my first cycle of HGH & test. Can't wait. Anyone any suggestion for dosage of Test E.
> I'm naturally slim build
> 5f 11"
> 160lbs.



You should naturally be able to get much larger than 160lbs. Please post up your diet. There has to be an issue with the amount of food you are eating.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 6, 2012)

I would say ur gtg to run hgh.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

Spear said:


> You should naturally be able to get much larger than 160lbs. Please post up your diet. There has to be an issue with the amount of food you are eating.


 
I know my diet is an area that I need to improve. I aim to eat 3000 calories a day. Over 5/6 meals and aim for good carbs and protein. I really have to force my self to eat. I'm a 100% ectomorph and never had a big apatite. 

I have been adding in protein shakes with 3 scoops of oats, 2 raw eggs and 300ml full fat milk morning and night or after workout. I think the shakes are possibly destroying my apatite thoughout the day. 

Back on topic do you think id be better
Pushing for more natural gains before using hgh and test?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 7, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I know my diet is an area that I need to improve. I aim to eat 3000 calories a day. Over 5/6 meals and aim for good carbs and protein. I really have to force my self to eat. I'm a 100% ectomorph and never had a big apatite.
> 
> I have been adding in protein shakes with 3 scoops of oats, 2 raw eggs and 300ml full fat milk morning and night or after workout. I think the shakes are possibly destroying my apatite thoughout the day.
> 
> ...



You need to forget about abs and all the pretty boy shit because lean with abs at 160 is not impressive at all.

You do not need 5 to 6 meals a day or clean meals at all.

YOU NEED TO GET DIRTY, eat burgers, pizza, ice cream etc.

Get lean after packing on good weight and if one tells you you can gain great gains of clean meals that person weigh 10 pounds more then you never being able to reach their life long goal of breaking 200.

I hate to break the news to all the Twilight Kids out there but all small guys eat dirty to get big ALL!

I have been from 170 up to 270 and didn't get that clean nobody can without taking FOREVER to do so.

Face the fact you need to get some fat on you to grow period, hoover around 12% to 14% if you like but must that know there shit gain around 18% to put on the weight you need too but once they get to where they want to be they can be lean and gain but it will be slow and little gain.

One of my exteammates got up to a 310 sloppy fatass fat then took a year to cut and is 260 and leaning they most you'll meet and know!

He got huge so when cutting off weight he already had big ass muscle to help burn it off and got to stay big!

He didn't do it intentional either we are Powerlifters and he turned Bodybuilder and when he changed he won his 1st comp within 1 year cutting down to onstage about 225 to 235 I for got which but withing weeks is at 260 lean as hell after the comp.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You need to forget about abs and all the pretty boy shit because lean with abs at 160 is not impressive at all.
> 
> You do not need 5 to 6 meals a day or clean meals at all.
> 
> ...


nothing good about getting fat


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> You need to forget about abs and all the pretty boy shit because lean with abs at 160 is not impressive at all.
> 
> You do not need 5 to 6 meals a day or clean meals at all.
> 
> ...



You mention 12% 14% and 18% are you talking about BF? How many gram of sugar do u think I should have per day? At the mo I aim for 60g.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 7, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> nothing good about getting fat



Agreed!

What I'm saying is he needs to eat and eat food that adds a lot of calories, I'm not saying turn into a tub of shit but he has to add BF to gain period bro it comes hand and hand.

I use to be afraid to lose abs and stayed weak and skinny a long time then I listen to those that know and ate my ass off and got stronger and 100lbs bigger.

I am no longer 270 as you see in my avatar and that is not a tub of shit 270 but today I am 240 as injury keep me from competition and the required training although I still train it's nothing like training to compete.

170 sucked bro at 6 foot but 270 was getting to big and sucked also. 



Onlythebestwilldo said:


> You mention 12% 14% and 18% are you talking about BF? How many gram of sugar do u think I should have per day? At the mo I aim for 60g.



Bro just find a person that really knows what they are doing and have them teach you and not a skinny guy, if you wanna grow find a person that grew and find out how.

Don't do what I did and over analyze things!

I didn't mean to come off as an asshole but bro it's hard to get people to understand they must eat and I'm one that took a long time to trust eating my ass off and I was told to get dirty and it worked.

Big ass bodybuilders eat like crap offseason to get huge but come time to do a show it's all different and strict, they did not get to 300 pounds clean!


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 7, 2012)

i'm about 6-3, 6-4 215 lbs... i try to eat everything in sight..and i mean everything....i drink i min. of 3 protein shakes a day and mae sure i get at least 200 grams of protein in me. I mean i average like 3000 calories a day...but i try to get more as much as possible.

SF- u r 100 percent right diet is the number one factor in getting big and building muscle. You can shoot all the roids in the world and it's not going to do shit....u have to EAT and work out hard. 

Now i'm far from a pro...on my third cycle now....but thats one thing i do before i do ne drug is read read read and if u go to bigger forum sites they will tell u and stress it.....you have to eat eat eat. number 1) Eating Calorie and protein intake 2) is your work out routine and how hard u work out and the Third is (if u choose to) cycling your AAS properly. Thats the most important thing i've learned and the MY PERSONAL MAIN FOCUS IS TO EAT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE! i'm contemplating even getting some of that ghrp-6 or what ever it is...cuz it increases appetite. But if it turns out to be to expensive to manage...i'm just gonna save up that money for some HGH! 

SF-i heard that is also a side effect of GH...appetite increase? not instant like ghrp...but eventually right?


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 7, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i'm about 6-3, 6-4 215 lbs... i try to eat everything in sight..and i mean everything....i drink i min. of 3 protein shakes a day and mae sure i get at least 200 grams of protein in me. I mean i average like 3000 calories a day...but i try to get more as much as possible.
> 
> SF- u r 100 percent right diet is the number one factor in getting big and building muscle. You can shoot all the roids in the world and it's not going to do shit....u have to EAT and work out hard.
> 
> ...



Yeah GH will increase appetite but not as much as EQ will, I could be wrong on that but it's why people run EQ ad it's cheap.

EQ will raise red blood cell count real high but hell most of are is already high and why we donate blood.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 7, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah GH will increase appetite but not as much as EQ will, I could be wrong on that but it's why people run EQ ad it's cheap.
> 
> EQ will raise red blood cell count real high but hell most of are is already high and why we donate blood.



sorru i dont understand this last part bro "but hell most of are is already high and why we donate blood."
what u mean?

BTW got u on that today 100 perent again sorry ...i saw that post on one of the threads before i even seen your email


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 7, 2012)

Red Blood Cell Count is one form of your blood and you don't want it testing too high and aas raises so to lower it you donate blood.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i'm about 6-3, 6-4 215 lbs... i try to eat everything in sight..and i mean everything....i drink i min. of 3 protein shakes a day and mae sure i get at least 200 grams of protein in me. I mean i average like 3000 calories a day...but i try to get more as much as possible.
> 
> SF- u r 100 percent right diet is the number one factor in getting big and building muscle. You can shoot all the roids in the world and it's not going to do shit....u have to EAT and work out hard.
> 
> ...



I like the sound of something that increases apatite. I do struggle with apatite. 

Does anyone experience any increase in apatite on cycle?


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 7, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Yeah GH will increase appetite but not as much as EQ will, I could be wrong on that but it's why people run EQ ad it's cheap.
> 
> EQ will raise red blood cell count real high but hell most of are is already high and why we donate blood.



SFG I started a thread in PCT bout the blood donating. I love to know more as I thought you couldn't give blood while on gear but I never considered it could even be of Benefit. Cheers.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 8, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i'm about 6-3, 6-4 215 lbs... i try to eat everything in sight..and i mean everything....i drink i min. of 3 protein shakes a day and mae sure i get at least 200 grams of protein in me. I mean i average like 3000 calories a day...but i try to get more as much as possible.
> 
> SF- u r 100 percent right diet is the number one factor in getting big and building muscle. You can shoot all the roids in the world and it's not going to do shit....u have to EAT and work out hard.
> 
> ...



add olive oil, liquid egg whites, peanut butter to you shakes.  only drink 2 max.  thats enough shitty protein.  aim for more food, try to eat a bit more each meal so its not too much at once.

also if you get up during the night to take a piss, eat, drink a shake even.  but get 200 cals in you during the night will help a lot.  

when i use 300mcg of ghrp 2 i eat big afterwards.  you should give it a shot.  dont mess with 100/100 ghrh/ghrp doses tho, they dont do much at all at that dose.


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 8, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> add olive oil, liquid egg whites, peanut butter to you shakes.  only drink 2 max.  thats enough shitty protein.  aim for more food, try to eat a bit more each meal so its not too much at once.
> 
> also if you get up during the night to take a piss, eat, drink a shake even.  but get 200 cals in you during the night will help a lot.
> 
> when i use 300mcg of ghrp 2 i eat big afterwards.  you should give it a shot.  dont mess with 100/100 ghrh/ghrp doses tho, they dont do much at all at that dose.



i eat a lot of egg whites in the morning for breakfast and sometimes have contiplated drinking straight up "rockie" style, cuz i've heard some boddy builder do do that. So that is a good idea, along with a scoop of PB...but WHY OLIVE OIL?

what would the olive oil do? does it have high calories? what the point of adding the olive oil to the shake?


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 8, 2012)

Onlythebestwilldo said:


> I like the sound of something that increases apatite. I do struggle with apatite.
> 
> Does anyone experience any increase in apatite on cycle?



i have read that EQ increases appetite...have never cycled it personally but i heard it is the one steroid that does drastically increase appetite ! and like we mentioned before their is a peptide avalable at every peptide site on the net called GHRP-6 which will increase your appetite almost istantly after injection...and looking at the prices depending on which site u go to...it doesn't look to expensive.

http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/peptides/ghrp-6-5mg.html
GWP is where i ussually get my AI, Research chem from ext..and they so have an exxcellent sale going on right now on peptides and reserch chems
GHRP6-$ 15.99 http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/peptides/ghrp-6-5mg.html
GHRP2-$15.99 http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/peptides/ghrp-2-5mg.html
SALE END TOMORROW THO FELLAS SO GET ON IT IT'S A 30% OFF SALE ONE OF THE BET SALES THEY HAVE HAD IN A WHILE

HOWEVER: due to my new support for this forum i think i will be going with this site sponsors for future research chems and peptides...plus they have pill for research chems which i like very much...liquid can be a little pain in the ass sometime


----------



## cranium85 (Jun 8, 2012)

actually check out our sponsor here i was just lokking and they have much better deal on everything then GWP even considering the 30% sale

http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/products/GHRP%2d6--------5mg-RECEPTOR.html

http://www.mpresearchsupply.com/store/categories/RESEARCH-CHEMICALS-(R.C.)/


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 17, 2012)

Mpresearch hasn't had the best reviews everywhere which has made me unsure about ordering.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmmm thats interesting. I havent heard anything negative about MP ever. But things do change. Would be nice to get to the bottom of it though


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 17, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> i have read that EQ increases appetite...have never cycled it personally but i heard it is the one steroid that does drastically increase appetite ! and like we mentioned before their is a peptide avalable at every peptide site on the net called GHRP-6 which will increase your appetite almost istantly after injection...and looking at the prices depending on which site u go to...it doesn't look to expensive.
> 
> http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/peptides/ghrp-6-5mg.html
> GWP is where i ussually get my AI, Research chem from ext..and they so have an exxcellent sale going on right now on peptides and reserch chems
> ...



I have used the ghrp-6 and it defo increases appetite.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry to bring up this thread, but wanted some more info as i'm gettin close to 30 and will be having it on hand soon, but will wait til i'm fully educated on this.

I will be researching more on other sites too. So far I've heard it's a waste to be on a AAS cycle while on gh?


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 29, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Sorry to bring up this thread, but wanted some more info as i'm gettin close to 30 and will be having it on hand soon, but will wait til i'm fully educated on this.
> 
> I will be researching more on other sites too. *So far I've heard it's a waste to be on a AAS cycle while on gh*?



Whoever told you that is a dumbass!


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 29, 2012)

Agreed. Aas and gh is a beautiful combo.


----------



## DJ21 (Sep 29, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Whoever told you that is a dumbass!



That's what I thought too. I've always heard bodybuilders, even from back in the 70's using gh, but just was never sure if they cycled with gh.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Oct 21, 2012)

whats with all these protein drinks, what ever happened to whole food?  Ya know that really anabolic stuff that's been workin since the dawn of man?  

Depending on age burgers and icecream will make you look at feel like shit.  I understand what guys are saying because at 160lbs you probably eat like a vagina, and to pack on pounds you need calories.  But also if you wake up one day 2lbs heavier than the last and your not carb loading or on AAS, then your not building 2lbs of solid muscle.

This is a marathon not a sprint.  Building a solid diet and learning what works for your body type is important, once you have all that down then you can look into HGH and all that shit.  Fuck I've never even done HGH.  

You want calories-whole milk, whole eggs, oats, peanutbutter, vegetables, vegetables, vegetables, did I mention vegetables, sweet potatoes (fuck at 160 any potatoes), red meat, red meat, red meat, brown rice. 

I guarantee you a 14 ounce flat iron, a big bowl of brown rice, and a big portion of cooked spinach will do a whole lot more for you post workout than your dinky ass protein shake.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

2legit2quit said:


> whats with all these protein drinks, what ever happened to whole food?  Ya know that really anabolic stuff that's been workin since the dawn of man?
> 
> Depending on age burgers and icecream will make you look at feel like shit.  I understand what guys are saying because at 160lbs you probably eat like a vagina, and to pack on pounds you need calories.  But also if you wake up one day 2lbs heavier than the last and your not carb loading or on AAS, then your not building 2lbs of solid muscle.
> 
> ...



I like this guy and where he's going with this. I see alot about can I just use meal replacment shakes instead? Sure you can but it'll never be half the substitute that a real 3/4 course meal  will do for you. Sometimes the shit people ask amazes me


----------

